# Why is Tony Parker rapping?



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

This is an embarassment to the NBA, France, Europe, the European Union, the Spurs, the SBC Center, the All-Star game, the compact disc medium, the compact disc player, and the microphone.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 23, 2005)

Who cares?

He's shagging Eva, makes millions, has two rings...he can do whatever he wants with his free time.

Doesn't mean I will buy his album though hahaha.

But it can't be worse than Cedric Ceballos can it? :eek8: 

I still remember C Webb's rap. hahaha


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

first off its the at&t center second he can flow... well i think lol i dont know what hes sayn in his new song with fab. but its hot. have you even heard it yet? i have and i would buy the album if the rest of the cd was that good.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

cuz he can.


----------



## Reign (Feb 8, 2006)

Gilgamesh said:


> Who cares?
> 
> He's shagging Eva, makes millions, has two rings...he can do whatever he wants with his free time.



:clap: I agree with you on that has a damn fine chick, squillions of dollars and two rings which alot of players don't have.... *cough* Malone

And his music isn't that bad :clown:


----------



## The_Legend_23 (Dec 10, 2005)

Reign said:


> :clap: I agree with you on that has a damn fine chick, squillions of dollars and two rings which alot of players don't have.... *cough* Malone
> 
> And his music isn't that bad :clown:


But he isn't one-tenth of the player Malone was :angel:


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

he's french. . .


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Reign said:


> :clap: I agree with you on that has a damn fine chick, squillions of dollars and two rings which alot of players don't have.... *cough* Malone
> 
> And his music isn't that bad :clown:


Haven't heard the music--anyone got a link to a sample? If it's like *cough* Iverson, Sheed, or Kobe, I'm not sure I want to hear it, really, but it's worth checking out.

As for *cough* Malone...he's got the squillions (and making a fortune on his businesses now), the gorgeous chick, and a bronze statue outside the Delta Center. He's got a street named after him in Salt Lake, two decades of service in the NBA, and his jersey retired with honor. He's the finest power forward in the history of the game and will always be so. 
Do you _really_ think he cares about some brat young enough to be his child in San Antonio with a couple of rings?

Laurie


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Hes Tony Parker, hes got NBA title rings, and hes bangin EVA. Omfg if I were him Id be rapping too. The guy has like the perfect life..


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

VeN said:


> Hes Tony Parker, hes got NBA title rings, and hes bangin EVA. Omfg if I were him Id be rapping too. The guy has like the perfect life..


Yeah, not bad, not bad at all :laugh: 

Gotta wonder how he likes being gossip column fodder, though. Photographed everywhere as though he were a movie star instead of being able to live in peace the way most NBA players do, and the lovely EVA not able to keep her mouth shut about their private life. All of that might be good for some irritation he wouldn't have if he were with some average chick who doesn't have access to the media and a sex goddess image to uphold.

Laurie


----------

